# Chants you've know and loved at demos over the years



## DrRingDing (Nov 1, 2010)

I think it was in 2000 and we had a few WOMBLES heading towards Oxford Circus. One you spritely chap decided to below....

"Fuck the law, smoke the draw!"

It amused me more than it should.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2010)

There was a few well old anti Tory ones dusted off at the Brixton march on Saturday


----------



## Roonster (Nov 2, 2010)

I remember them way back in early 80's .."we don't need cruise.. just more booze" lol


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 2, 2010)

I remember on a march in Newcastle long after the Labour government had taken power, hearing someone on auto-pilot slipping into 'Maggie Maggie Maggie Out Out Out' before those around him started to laugh and shut him up. Long ingrained habits die hard for some.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 2, 2010)

Roonster said:


> I remember them way back in early 80's .."we don't need cruise.. just more booze" lol


 
I remember way back in the 60s - 'hey hey LBJ: how many kids did you kill today?'


----------



## ymu (Nov 2, 2010)

SWP, we know you.
You are worse than the boys in blue!


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 2, 2010)

"Tory Scum Off Our Street!"


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 2, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I remember on a march in Newcastle long after the Labour government had taken power, hearing someone on auto-pilot slipping into 'Maggie Maggie Maggie Out Out Out' before those around him started to laugh and shut him up. Long ingrained habits die hard for some.


 
I heard this on post-Maggie marches too. I assumed it was an ironic comment on Blair's ideology.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 2, 2010)

"PC Blakelock, PC Blakelock, he ain't on the beat no more (BEAT NO MORE!) He ain't on the beat no more.


----------



## Zhelezniakov (Nov 2, 2010)

He was, however, on crimewatch a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## revlon (Nov 2, 2010)

wish this one would take off amongst politicos


----------



## ddraig (Nov 2, 2010)

"Oi you TORY SHITS, give us back our BENEFITS!!"


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2010)

two hats


----------



## e19896 (Nov 3, 2010)

slogan slogan slogan slogan shout shout shout shout christ this pissed of The SWP and others it works wonders....


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 3, 2010)

ymu said:


> SWP, we know you.
> You are worse than the boys in blue!


 
that's dumb


----------



## gawkrodger (Nov 3, 2010)

revlon said:


> wish this one would take off amongst politicos





hahahaha


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 3, 2010)

revlon said:


> wish this one would take off amongst politicos




I love FC United!

Always liked: 'tory scum, run run run'.

And E-E-Eee by gum was a particularly inspired response to the EDL.


----------



## albionism (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't know about the best chants, but by far the worst
i ever heard was in the late 80's, on a mass demo in 
defense of the NHS, stood behind a large group of
Labour Party Young Socialists who were chanting
"LP  LPY  LPYS  Oh Yes"...Cringe-worthy in the extreme.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 4, 2010)

From one of the London anti-Scientology protests, pointing to the Scientology building and the KFC two doors up.


----------



## southside (Nov 4, 2010)

I have never attended a demonstration, this is due to the fact I don't fancy getting killed my an overzealous plod with a truncheon in his hands. I'd be inclined to join in any running battles with them and this would mean I'd probably end up on the news or sumink.  I've already been told I look like a thug so that tells me I'd be a target.

I'm too busy to be bothered about becoming an anarchist, I'm too old and I have other more interesting things to do.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 4, 2010)

erm, going on a demo and "becoming an anarchist" are not the same thing.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 4, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> erm, going on a demo and "becoming an anarchist" are not the same thing.


 
That's just southside making an excuse for not getting involved. He (like loads of other "can't be bothered"-types) will be happy to benefit from other people other people getting in harms' way, though.

Fucking daft worrying about getting a shoeing off the Old Bill, though. You either do (in which case you get as much in as possible in retaliation), or you don't. You either believe in something enough to take risks to achieve it, or you don't. It's as simple as that.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 4, 2010)

On passing the Daily Telegraph building, way back when it was in actual Fleet Street (student type demo, 1980s   )

"Give us a D, give us an A etc etc" [with all the responses right through the letters to P and H]

"What's that spell?"

"Socialist Worker!"

Well it gave a few of us a cheap/immature laugh at the time anyway ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 4, 2010)

Same demo, pisstakingly/satirically :

"Get those Students off our Backs
Cut their Grants
And Cut our  Tax"



I know this dates things, and me, quite badly!!


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2010)

"Singing die die yuppie yuppie die! 
Singing die die yuppie yuppie die! 
Singing die die yuppie! Die die yuppie!
Die die yuppie yuppie die!"

Anti Poll Tax. 80's.


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I remember on a march in Newcastle long after the Labour government had taken power, hearing someone on auto-pilot slipping into 'Maggie Maggie Maggie Out Out Out' before those around him started to laugh and shut him up. Long ingrained habits die hard for some.


 
I was quite fond of the "Cecil Cecil Cecil - In Out! In Out!" variation of this.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 4, 2010)

NVP said:


> I was quite fond of the "Cecil Cecil Cecil - In Out! In Out!" variation of this.


you missed 'shake it all about' off the end.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 4, 2010)

unemployment and inflation are not caused by immigration. bullshit! come off it! the enemy is profit!


----------



## kained&able (Nov 4, 2010)

At and anti-weapons tarde show one we get penned in this residential area and some gitrl was playing with sooty. So everyone started chanting 'even sooty is on our side'. Or something, which amused me.


dave


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2010)

Build a bonfire
Build a bonfire
Put the tories on the top
[David Alton] in the middle
And burn the bloody lot

The name was variable, depending on the reason for the demo - I remember this one because my daughter came back from a demo singing it, and it was really quite embarrassing trying to stop her singing it to all her friends at school.  David Alton is an evil, pro-life bastard I got tangled up with in the 80s, when he was leading some anti-abortion campaigns.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2010)

Or just:

What do we want?
[Whatever the current issue is]
When do we want it?
Now!

That was always a popular one


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 5, 2010)

Guineveretoo said:


> Or just:
> 
> What do we want?
> *[Whatever the current issue is]*
> ...



What do we want?
Buttered crumpets!
When do we want them?
Teatime!

Eighties student demos were really really immature at times ...  


.... and usually drunk too ....


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 6, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> What do we want?
> Buttered crumpets!
> When do we want them?
> Teatime!
> ...


 
Jelly jelly on the plate,
Wobble off and smash the state!

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## ymu (Nov 6, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> that's dumb


 


It was on Day X after a couple of hundred schoolkids had sat down in the centre of Brum. The police told the SWP that if they didn't get them shifted they'd never have another march in the city again, so the megaphones got to work urging the kids to move. They refused, and responded with that chant.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 6, 2010)

ymu said:


> It was on Day X after a couple of hundred schoolkids had sat down in the centre of Brum. The police told the SWP that if they didn't get them shifted they'd never have another march in the city again, so the megaphones got to work urging the kids to move. They refused, and responded with that chant.


 
that sounds like bullshit. when was it?


----------



## ymu (Nov 6, 2010)

discokermit said:


> that sounds like bullshit. when was it?


 
Umm. Day X. like I said.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 6, 2010)

ymu said:


> Umm. Day X. like I said.


 if i knew when 'day x' was, i wouldn't have fucking asked, you glib twat.


----------



## ymu (Nov 6, 2010)

discokermit said:


> if i knew when 'day x' was, i wouldn't have fucking asked, you glib twat.


 
March 20th, 2003. The day Iraq was invaded.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 6, 2010)

ymu said:


> March 20th, 2003. The day Iraq was invaded.


 
that wasn't hard, was it.


----------



## ymu (Nov 6, 2010)

No, it wasn't.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 6, 2010)

The most consistently embarrassing one was from (I think) the RCG (Revoltionary Communist Group)

They use to do that whole 'soweto jog' thing or else march in file... one with a megaphone would shout 'Nelson Mandela'... and the assembled white middle-class lefty types would chant 'Him a warrior' in reply... then it might be 'Mar-cus Gar-vey' ... Him a warrior... Arth-ur Scar-gill... him a warrior etc this could continue for an hour...

whatever the 'occasion' they had a list of suitable 'warriors'. absolutely cringe-inducing...

and of course anything by The Leninist


----------



## LiamO (Nov 6, 2010)

From the miner's strike...

Maggie Thatcher's got one
Norman Tebbit is one 
la la la la, la la la la

also done as...

Noman Tebbit's got one 
Maggie Thatcher is one


----------



## chilango (Nov 8, 2010)

LiamO said:


> The most consistently embarrassing one was from (I think) the RCG (Revoltionary Communist Group)
> 
> They use to do that whole 'soweto jog' thing or else march in file... one with a megaphone would shout 'Nelson Mandela'... and the assembled white middle-class lefty types would chant 'Him a warrior' in reply... then it might be 'Mar-cus Gar-vey' ... Him a warrior... Arth-ur Scar-gill... him a warrior etc this could continue for an hour...
> 
> ...


 
I remember the "soweto jog" up at a timex piecket, accompanied by beating the placards as if they were Zulu shields.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 8, 2010)

you say cutback, we say ... heh


----------



## dennisr (Nov 8, 2010)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Jelly jelly on the plate,
> Wobble off and smash the state!



I think we have a winner


----------



## TopCat (Nov 8, 2010)

LiamO said:


> The most consistently embarrassing one was from (I think) the RCG (Revoltionary Communist Group)
> 
> They use to do that whole 'soweto jog' thing or else march in file... one with a megaphone would shout 'Nelson Mandela'... and the assembled white middle-class lefty types would chant 'Him a warrior' in reply... then it might be 'Mar-cus Gar-vey' ... Him a warrior... Arth-ur Scar-gill... him a warrior etc this could continue for an hour...
> 
> ...



Ah yes the RCG. Fight Racism! Fight Imperialism! I think this lot were a bit too close knit to be honest. They also all knew loads of chants in South African which kept them busy. I was on the non stop picket once awaiting the annual attack on Rememberence Sunday from the NF. The RCG lot were doing their static jog thing and singing their chants. At this time the Special AKA had their hit  record "Free Nelson Mandela" at the top of the charts. I suggested we all sang that instead. They replied that they did not know the  words. It soon turned out that they could not fight for shit either. What was worse was that i got nicked for affray and the RCG came down Borough nick and did their chant stuff outside. I had to explain to the plod that they were absolutely nothing to do with me.


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 8, 2010)

at Tolpuddle in the mid eighties (from Weymouth LPYS, non Militant surrounded by about a dozen Militant LPYS branches) : "Mickey Mouse wears a Ted Grant watch, do dar, do dar etc.


----------



## Voley (Nov 8, 2010)

TopCat said:


> I had to explain to the plod that they were absolutely nothing to do with me.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 8, 2010)

TopCat said:


> "PC Blakelock, PC Blakelock, he ain't on the beat no more (BEAT NO MORE!) He ain't on the beat no more.



I'd have wanted to flatten anyone singing that near me on a demo.

I remember "The Workers...United...Will never be...Defeated." 
Nice and simple. To the point.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 8, 2010)

pc blakelock, chop chop chop!


----------



## Sgt Howie (Nov 9, 2010)

barney_pig said:


> at Tolpuddle in the mid eighties (from Weymouth LPYS, non Militant surrounded by about a dozen Militant LPYS branches) : "Mickey Mouse wears a Ted Grant watch, do dar, do dar etc.


 
In a scouse accent I take it, them being from Dorset?


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 9, 2010)

Gay Pride march passing through Regent Street:
We're here, we're queer
and we ain't going shopping.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 9, 2010)

Andrew Hertford said:


> I'd have wanted to flatten anyone singing that near me on a demo.
> 
> I remember "The Workers...United...Will never be...Defeated."
> Nice and simple. To the point.


 
The chant above was often used but rarely on a demo that was kicking off. I do recollect one demo in Whitehall in about 1985 that turned into a big punch up with the plod. This punch up included lots of people from Militant and the SWP who were all singing this at the tops of their voices whilst fighting with the police. It was quite encouraging.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 9, 2010)

Community Policing la la la la la la


----------



## TopCat (Nov 9, 2010)

Can't pay won't pay was a decent chant during the non payment protest at Lord Denning undermining the GLC's fares fare policy., I did prefer the harridan chant of "Won't pay Won't pay!" I got told off by Ken Livingstone for having a push and shove match with the police at Embankment Tube during one of these protests. Dave Wetzel was much more supportive.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 9, 2010)

TopCat said:


> The chant above was often used but rarely on a demo that was kicking off. I do recollect one demo in Whitehall in about 1985 that turned into a big punch up with the plod. This punch up included lots of people from Militant and the SWP who were all singing this at the tops of their voices whilst fighting with the police. It was quite encouraging.



The 'Blakelock' chant? I was at the 1985 demo in support of the miners and left as soon as the aggro began. I don't remember hearing the chant, and as you say it wouldn't have been the miners singing it buit the usual loons who were up for a fight. Similarly the NF used to chant "Blair Peach's body lies-a-mouldering in the grave" around that time as well.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 9, 2010)

Andrew Hertford said:


> The 'Blakelock' chant? I was at the 1985 demo in support of the miners and left as soon as the aggro began. I don't remember hearing the chant, and as you say it wouldn't have been the miners singing it but the usual loons who were up for a fight. Similarly the NF used to chant "Blair Peach's body lies-a-mouldering in the grave" around that time as well.


 
No, the "Workers United, will never be defeated chant". I am not sure Blacklock was dead at the time of the support he miners demo where it kicked off. I think he got his later that year. The Blakelock chant did not get used until the beginning of the Wapping dispute.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 9, 2010)

As for the people fighting being loons, I was as I mentioned rather encouraged. It never looked good to have a crowd chanting "The workers, United, Will never be defeated" if they then scattered when the police went boo to them or slapped a few. This was one of the few occasions that anarchists and the left stuck together in the face of attacks by the mutual enemy.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 9, 2010)

TopCat said:


> No, the "Workers United, will never be defeated chant". I am not sure Blacklock was dead at the time of the support he miners demo where it kicked off. I think he got his later that year. The Blakelock chant did not get used until the beginning of the Wapping dispute.



Apols. I didn't get what you said. 

As for loons, I thought then and still think now that it's only the loons who see the police as "the mutual enemy".


----------



## TopCat (Nov 9, 2010)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Apols. I didn't get what you said.
> 
> As for loons, I thought then and still think now that it's only the loons who see the police as "the mutual enemy".


 
Well given this is an affectionate thread full of rose tinted memories, I will not go down a spit snarling defence route of  defending the attitude of wanting to fight the police in political situations.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 9, 2010)

TopCat said:


> Well given this is an affectionate thread full of rose tinted memories, I will not go down a spit snarling defence route of  defending the attitude of wanting to fight the police in political situations.



Topman.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 9, 2010)

"No ifs, no buts, no public sector cuts!" etc


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 9, 2010)

> This was one of the few occasions that anarchists and the left stuck together in the face of attacks by the mutual enemy


 the SWP?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 9, 2010)

"From the river to the sea / Palestine, will be free" must have a vintage.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 9, 2010)

"2, 4, 6, 8, Israel is a terror state!"


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2010)

One for bristol types:
_
Shepton mallet!_


----------



## LiamO (Nov 10, 2010)

Andrew Hertford said:


> *I was at the 1985 demo in support of the miners and left as soon as the aggro began* .


 
Quelle surprise...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 10, 2010)

"Stop throwing shit" could catch on. Especially as they stress "shit" where a normal English speaker in the circs would stress "throwing"; it gives the strong impression that turds are being hurled.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 11, 2010)

barney_pig said:


> the SWP?


 
Yeah the SWP stood tall that day.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 11, 2010)

LiamO said:


> Quelle surprise...



?


----------



## souljacker (Nov 11, 2010)

We'd rather eat our ear wax
Than pay the fucking Poll Tax


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 11, 2010)

Guineveretoo said:


> Build a bonfire
> Build a bonfire
> Put the tories on the top
> [David Alton] in the middle
> ...



Apparently, the students were chanting this yesterday, whilst burning the placards, with the phrase "lib dems" inserted where the name used to be.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2010)

southside said:


> I have never attended a demonstration, this is due to the fact I don't fancy getting killed my an overzealous plod with a truncheon in his hands. I'd be inclined to join in any running battles with them and this would mean I'd probably end up on the news or sumink.  I've already been told I look like a thug so that tells me I'd be a target.
> 
> I'm too busy to be bothered about becoming an anarchist, I'm too old and I have other more interesting things to do.


 
That's not a very snappy chant, tbh.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 11, 2010)

souljacker said:


> We'd rather eat our ear wax
> Than pay the fucking Poll Tax


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 12, 2010)

Guineveretoo said:


> Apparently, the students were chanting this yesterday, whilst burning the placards, with the phrase "lib dems" inserted where the name used to be.



Apparantly this was also heard on the demo :

*"Nick Clegg Nick Clegg
We know you
You're a fucking Tory too"*    

Thanks to Michael White for that information


----------



## grit (Nov 12, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> Apparantly this was also heard on the demo :
> 
> *"Nick Clegg Nick Clegg
> We know you
> ...


 
That was my favourite one that i heard on Wednesday. Except the version I heard was "Nick Clegg, shame on you, you're a fucking tory too"


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 12, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> "From the river to the sea / Palestine, will be free" must have a vintage.


 
Any time between 1517 and 1917 would make sense.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2010)

LiamO said:


> The most consistently embarrassing one was from (I think) the RCG (Revoltionary Communist Group)
> 
> They use to do that whole 'soweto jog' thing or else march in file... one with a megaphone would shout 'Nelson Mandela'... and the assembled white middle-class lefty types would chant 'Him a warrior' in reply... then it might be 'Mar-cus Gar-vey' ... Him a warrior... Arth-ur Scar-gill... him a warrior etc this could continue for an hour...
> 
> whatever the 'occasion' they had a list of suitable 'warriors'. absolutely cringe-inducing...


 
this is incredible. are you sure it really happened? it's like a monty python sketch...


----------



## LiamO (Nov 12, 2010)

killer b said:


> this is incredible. are you sure it really happened? it's like a monty python sketch...


 
Unfortunately I am _very_ sure, having witnessed it (and wished they were on any side but mine) many, many times.

I must apologise for saying it could go on for an hour though... sometimes it went on for hours.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 13, 2010)

"One more cut - Thatcher's throat!"


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 13, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I remember way back in the 60s - 'hey hey LBJ: how many kids did you kill today?'


 
Another one, I'm told, was popular:-

"LSD for LBJ!"


----------



## Cobbles (Nov 16, 2010)

"NO BAN"

Countryside Alliance (the largest protest march in the UK ever - I can't wait until the Taxpayers Alliance finally rise up and claim the streets, indulging in a bit of direct action like not paying so that the workshy who we feed, clothe, house and buy video games for have to get off their hideous warehouse furniture and work for a living........)


----------



## discokermit (Nov 16, 2010)

Cobbles said:


> "NO BAN"
> 
> Countryside Alliance (the largest protest march in the UK ever - I can't wait until the Taxpayers Alliance finally rise up and claim the streets, indulging in a bit of direct action like not paying so that the workshy who we feed, clothe, house and buy video games for have to get off their hideous warehouse furniture and work for a living........)


 
haha! you massive wanker.


----------



## Roonster (Nov 16, 2010)

recall one when Thatcher made a visit to the Tory club in my town just after she signed up to the USA bases in Britian using cruise missiles..placards and chant's.. " NO CRUISE MORE BO0ZE"


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 17, 2010)

*Great little memory lane trip that one! *



isvicthere? said:


> "One more cut - Thatcher's throat!"



  

Ideal for updating, too ...


----------



## eoin_k (Nov 20, 2010)

discokermit said:


> unemployment and inflation are not caused by immigration. bullshit! come off it! the enemy is profit!


 
A version of this that greated Edwina Currie up North was:

"Poverty and deprivation are not caused by eggs and bacon. bullshit! come off it! the enemy is profit!"


----------



## crimethInc (Nov 21, 2010)

against EDL-types in harrow

'if it wasn't for the coopers you'd be dead' repeat ad tedium. the SWP crowd cast disapproving looks, but kids from the local mosque got involved very enthusiastically. 

'there are many, many more of us than us, there are many many more of us...etc. and we are black, white and asian, black, white and asian, black, white, asian and we're jew...and we're gay'. less enthusiastic response from the mosque kids.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 21, 2010)

Cobbles said:


> "NO BAN"
> 
> Countryside Alliance (the largest protest march in the UK ever blah blah blah)



Counter-protesters at the Countryside Alliance march (allegedly): "Robert Mugabe, he's our man, he shoots farmers bang-bang-bang!"


----------



## Nylock (Nov 21, 2010)

Cobbles said:


> "NO BAN"
> 
> Countryside Alliance (the largest protest march in the UK ever - I can't wait until the Taxpayers Alliance finally rise up and claim the streets, indulging in a bit of direct action like not paying so that the workshy who we feed, clothe, house and buy video games for have to get off their hideous warehouse furniture and work for a living........)


 
LoL

WoopWoopWibbleFroth.

maybe the cops will give the Taxpayer's Alliance a good shoeing like they did the Cunt Alliance...


----------



## eoin_k (Nov 21, 2010)

Cobbles said:


> "NO BAN"
> 
> Countryside Alliance (the largest protest march in the UK ever - I can't wait until the Taxpayers Alliance finally rise up and claim the streets, indulging in a bit of direct action like not paying so that the workshy who we feed, clothe, house and buy video games for have to get off their hideous warehouse furniture and work for a living........)


 

According to the countryside alliance website 400,000 attended their big demo.  750,000 marched on Feb 15th Anti war demo according to the Met who traditionaly underestimate these things.  Looks like you are way off the mark.


----------



## killer b (Nov 21, 2010)

i think at the time it was the biggest demo the uk had ever seen - it just got totally eclipsed by the antiwar march a couple of weeks later...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 21, 2010)

crimethInc said:


> 'if it wasn't for the coopers you'd be dead'


 
Had over a barrel, etc.


----------



## ymu (Nov 21, 2010)

killer b said:


> i think at the time it was the biggest demo the uk had ever seen - it just got totally eclipsed by the antiwar march a couple of weeks later...


 
The anti-war march a couple of weeks later was about the same size (400kish). February 2003 (1-2 million) was a few months later.

However, very few people were being paid to be on the antiwar marches by their lords and masters.


----------



## spliff (Nov 22, 2010)

Guineveretoo said:


> Or just:
> 
> What do we want?
> [Whatever the current issue is]
> ...


Ho ho ho in the John Major years (remember him?) y-front man, what a legacy 

It was:
*What do we want?*
_Gradual change_
*When do we want it?*
_In due course_


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 22, 2010)

in my head those responces were in the spitting image major voice


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 22, 2010)

ymu said:


> The anti-war march a couple of weeks later was about the same size (400kish). February 2003 (1-2 million) was a few months later.
> 
> However, very few people were being paid to be on the antiwar marches by their lords and masters.


 
I read or saw on television or the internet, that the Countryside Alliance set up some sort of temporary archway for the marchers to go through, so that they could count them more easily. It also said that a large number of people were told to go around and come through the archway a second time.

I think the more usual method of calculation is to time how long the march takes to pass between two points on the route, the bigger marches take a lot longer over the regular routes. I don't know what the CA used for their chants - perhaps "Tally Ho" or "Get orf my land."


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 22, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I read or saw on television or the internet, that the Countryside Alliance set up some sort of temporary archway for the marchers to go through, so that they could count them more easily. It also said that a large number of people were told to go around and come through the archway a second time.
> 
> I think the more usual method of calculation is to time how long the march takes to pass between two points on the route, the bigger marches take a lot longer over the regular routes. I don't know what the CA used for their chants - perhaps "Tally Ho" or "*Get orf my land*."



That's what a fair few Londoners were shouting at them if memory serves.


----------



## Cobbles (Nov 22, 2010)

Andrew Hertford said:


> That's what a fair few Londoners were shouting at them if memory serves.


 
Hardly - I presume that the Duke of Westminster et al were actually marching.


----------



## IMR (Nov 22, 2010)

Cobbles said:


> "NO BAN"
> 
> Countryside Alliance (the largest protest march in the UK ever



Wrong as usual. What did you go as - the village idiot?



> Hundreds of thousands of people have taken to the streets of London to voice their opposition to military action against Iraq. Police said it was the UK's biggest ever demonstration with at least 750,000 taking part



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/2765041.stm


----------



## Isambard (Nov 22, 2010)

Labour council off our backs we won't pay the tory tax!

Ooooooooh!
We hate tories
and we hate the tories
Repeat...
We are the tory: Haters!

We have brought our semxtex 
la la la la
(used when passing barracks in London)

On one demo we were on the left of the road with traffic on the right hand side.
The police were worried there'd be an accident so they asked Militiant stewards to keep an eye out.
They led the chant "The police suggest you keep to the left"


----------



## spliff (Nov 22, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> in my head those responces were in the spitting image major voice


Yeah that's probably where I heard it. 

Certainly never chanted on any demo I was ever on, try as I might to get it started.


----------



## hagbard (Nov 23, 2010)

Isambard said:


> On one demo we were on the left of the road with traffic on the right hand side.
> The police were worried there'd be an accident so they asked Militiant stewards to keep an eye out.
> They led the chant "The police suggest you keep to the left"


At a climate march a few years back I do remember a steward with a wry smile shouting through a megaphone at the Lib Dem bloc "Will the Liberal Democrats please get out of the middle of the road, will the Liberal Democrats please get out of the middle of the road!" 

No word of a lie and very amusing it was too...


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 23, 2010)

crimethInc said:
			
		

> 'if it wasn't for the coopers you'd be dead'





DaveCinzano said:


> Had over a barrel, etc.


----------



## Phil Aychio (Nov 25, 2010)

*Nick Clegg, you're a smeg! Just a f**king rotten egg!*


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 25, 2010)

hagbard said:


> At a climate march a few years back I do remember a steward with a wry smile shouting through a megaphone at the Lib Dem bloc "Will the Liberal Democrats please get out of the middle of the road, will the Liberal Democrats please get out of the middle of the road!"
> 
> No word of a lie and very amusing it was too...


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Nov 25, 2010)

Fave from Falklands time:

Smash the state & break the law
We don't want your fucking war


----------



## spliff (Nov 26, 2010)

Having just watched a few vids of Wednesday's police activities I found this little ditty running round my head.

Shame, shame, shame on you.
You're gonna lose your jobs too.

I doubt it's original


----------



## TopCat (Nov 26, 2010)

The school kids on Wednesday deserve recognition for their inventive chanting. My favs on the day were:
"Tory Scum, up your bum"
"They say cut back we say fuck that"
I felt honoured to be involved.


----------



## gawkrodger (Mar 25, 2011)

bump for tomorrow!


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 25, 2011)

chilango said:


> I remember the "soweto jog" up at a timex piecket, accompanied by beating the placards as if they were Zulu shields.


 






'Doo, doo, doo, let's go and sell some papers. Doo, doo, doo, get cracked over the head.'


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 25, 2011)

Can you view these?


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 25, 2011)

My current favourite (skip to 28 seconds), hoping to find some scousers to sing it with!


----------



## Riklet (Mar 25, 2011)

*chanted at riot police - who'd been bashing and kettling people on Whitehall, the night the tuition fees vote passed - who were subsequently surrounded by protesters*

"WHO'S KETTLED NOW?! YOUR JOBS NEXT!"


----------



## flypanam (Mar 28, 2011)

Outside the Moriarty Tribunal in Dublin.

"Yr helicopter, yr yacht, yr caught"


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 28, 2011)

_We're from Scotland. We hate Tories more than you._


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Apr 8, 2011)

.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Apr 8, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> Or just:
> 
> What do we want?
> [Whatever the current issue is]
> ...



I'd love to go on a demo where they actually say

"What do we want?
Whatever the current issue is!"

But I haven't been on a demo for years.

Happy days.


----------



## Ian Carle (Dec 17, 2011)

Heard in response to over zealous policing "You're all Thatcher's bootboys","There's more of us than you","Old MacDonald had a farm EIEIO,and on that farm he had some--PIGS! EIEIO"


----------



## jakethesnake (Dec 18, 2011)

Pure nostalgia... on a troops out demo...
Eye, Eye, Eye Are Aye!
Kill the queen and the you dee aye


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 18, 2011)

LiamO said:


> The most consistently embarrassing one was from (I think) the RCG (Revoltionary Communist Group)
> 
> They use to do that whole 'soweto jog' thing or else march in file... one with a megaphone would shout 'Nelson Mandela'... and the assembled white middle-class lefty types would chant 'Him a warrior' in reply... then it might be 'Mar-cus Gar-vey' ... Him a warrior... Arth-ur Scar-gill... him a warrior etc this could continue for an hour...
> 
> ...


 
really wish id seen that . Saw scenes of a similar nature on Irish telly the day Mandela got released . Some middle class campaigners very white kids doing it in the street in front of the cameras outside their house somewhere posh like Rathmines . The kids were all about 9 or ten so plainly their parents had been teaching them to do it .

My old favourite was the simple _SS RUC_ . Which is still doing the rounds im glad to say .


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 18, 2011)

there was also one set to the tune of chirpy chirpy cheep cheep

_Last night i saw the provies planting a bomb...(chorus) _
_Woke up this morning and the Barracks was gone..(chorus ad infitum)_


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 18, 2011)

chants i have known and loved???? are you messing? not into that. my convictions, which are entirely republican Irish and IRA sympathetic, are not gaylord. i leave you lot to it.....


----------



## killer b (Dec 18, 2011)

dick


----------



## TopCat (Dec 18, 2011)

Head..


----------



## Deareg (Dec 18, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> chants i have known and loved???? are you messing? not into that. my convictions, which are entirely republican Irish and *IRA* sympathetic, are not gaylord. i leave you lot to it.....


Which one?


----------



## rekil (Dec 18, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Which one?


The Notgaylord IRA apparently.


----------



## killer b (Dec 18, 2011)

the ruggedly heterosexual IRA


----------



## rekil (Dec 18, 2011)

They leave those nudey women playing cards at the scene of their attacks, just to show they're definitely not bennies.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 18, 2011)

Cobbles said:


> "NO BAN"
> 
> Countryside Alliance (the largest protest march in the UK ever - I can't wait until the Taxpayers Alliance finally rise up and claim the streets, indulging in a bit of direct action like not paying so that the workshy who we feed, clothe, house and buy video games for have to get off their hideous warehouse furniture and work for a living........)



For some reason I can't quite put my finger on the thought of an armed coup by the taxpayer's alliance doesn't scare me at all.

Maybe it's the fact that two dozen impotent middle aged men with high blood pressure are unlikely to constitute much of a fighting force. Maybe it's because a group of people united only by their hatred of anyone and anything other than themselves and their fat wives is unlikely to be able to sustain any sort of morale in battle, preferring instead to run off and hide behind a policeman at the first sign of trouble, whimpering about how the nasty poor people aren't letting you take over the country and how he should go and beat them all up for you.

And besides, your lot already run the fucking country anyway. There can scarcely be a measure you lot could come up with to humiliate, degrade and further impoverish the ordinary working folk of this land that the government hasn't already thought of. Unless of course you were thinking of gas chambers, which I believe the tories are holding back for their second term.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 18, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Which one?



the real one.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 18, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> the real one.


I was only joking, but since the IRA has split so many times since 1918, there is no real one any more.


----------



## xes (Dec 18, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> chants i have known and loved???? are you messing? not into that. my convictions, which are entirely republican Irish and IRA sympathetic, are not gaylord. i leave you lot to it.....


LOOK AT ME EVERYBODY I'M BEING CONTRAVERSIAL


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 18, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I was only joking, but since the IRA has split so many times since 1918, there is no real one any more.


The ones without the pink balaclavas.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 19, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The ones without the pink balaclavas.


They're, splitters!!


----------



## TopCat (Dec 19, 2011)

gaylord. I last heard that 35 years ago in little school.


----------



## rekil (Dec 19, 2011)

Gaylord voters to decide fate of Police Dept. in special election.


----------



## cantsin (Dec 19, 2011)

southside said:


> I have never attended a demonstration, this is due to the fact I don't fancy getting killed my an overzealous plod with a truncheon in his hands. I'd be inclined to join in any running battles with them and this would mean I'd probably end up on the news or sumink. I've already been told I look like a thug so that tells me I'd be a target.
> 
> I'm too busy to be bothered about becoming an anarchist, I'm too old and I have other more interesting things to do.



fascinating stuff, and a great contribution to the thread


----------



## TopCat (Dec 19, 2011)

cantsin said:


> fascinating stuff, and a great contribution to the thread


We want more excuses not less!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 20, 2011)

whoever said what quoting me, fuck em, etc, im not fussed.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 20, 2011)

"I don't care what I said, like whatever"


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 20, 2011)

killer b said:


> the ruggedly heterosexual IRA



Windswept battalion

"the only butts we've fondled  belonged to armalites...or women.."


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> whoever said what quoting me, fuck em, etc, im not fussed.




fuck you, i didnt say that, i stand by what i said. yer a fucking stiff upper lip english dumbass anyway and not qualified to moderate around here.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 20, 2011)

i think you can't go wrong with  maggie maggie maggie out out out.

in fact i don't wonder if it's not  the  demo equivalent of freebird


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 20, 2011)

....though this feeling I can't chaaa-aaa-aaa-aaa.....


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 20, 2011)

Sounds like cheesypuff is back at home for Xmas and is feeling the need to oirish it up.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 20, 2011)

copliker said:


> The Notgaylord IRA apparently.



Hoo har up the ar...not them, then.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 20, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Sounds like cheesypuff is back at home for Xmas and is feeling the need to oirish it up.


Or: Who among us could possibly condone posting puerlie bollocks late in the day while they themselves drown in Oddbins loss leaders.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## London_Calling (Dec 20, 2011)

You've lost weight, I wouldn't bother with the hair dye though.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> whoever said what quoting me, fuck em, etc, im not fussed.


With that attitude it is obviously not the Sinn Fein variety.


----------



## rekil (Dec 20, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I was only joking, but since the IRA has split so many times since 1918, there is no real one any more.


You'll be wanting the Postmodern IRA then?


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 20, 2011)

killer b said:


> this is incredible. are you sure it really happened? it's like a monty python sketch...


It did really happen, on the picket of S Africa house in the 80s. I was a regular on that picket (the RCG controlled City of London AAG, basically)and that was the worst bit of all
e2a; utterly cringetastic!


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 20, 2011)

'caaaaant paaaaay, woooooont paaaaaaay!' on poll tax demos.
also if passing by arsey blokes on scaffold who were haranguing, massed cries of 'jump! jump! jump!'
but my all time favourite: 'drink a crate and smash the state!'


----------



## krink (Dec 20, 2011)

Never been one for chants to be honest. The only chant I ever started was when the cops had arrested loads of students for supporting some sacked cleaners at the polytechnic (as it was then in the 80s) and everyone decided to move the protest to the cop shop. Everyone joined in my chant of 'we're going to your place' jabbing fingers in the plods' faces. Good laugh that day.


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 20, 2011)

copliker said:


> You'll be wanting the Postmodern IRA then?



existentialists, you fucking sell out...jeez he's worse at this than Liamo


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 21, 2011)

i was quoting Fridge Magnet in my post there saying he wasnt qualified to moderate, and he, or some mod has done it with me quoting myself. i checked it after i posted it.

editor, i would appreciate if you fired Fridge Magnet for this. Its wrong for mods to change the replies people have posted.


----------



## killer b (Dec 21, 2011)

i'm not sure if the ed makes sure to read each of your posts cheesy - probably best to PM him with your complaint about dastardly fridgemagnet.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 21, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> fuck you, i didnt say that, i stand by what i said. yer a fucking stiff upper lip english dumbass anyway and not qualified to moderate around here.



this is the post and i would like to report it, because Fridge Magnet has changed it so it looks like my remarks there where in reply to myself. i can 100% say it was not, it was in response to a lame post he made, and thats why i called him a dumbass illqualified to moderate.. I had quoted HIM, NOT MYSELF and i distinctly remember that. a few posters probably saw it. i definitely didnt make a mistake. Moderators should be sacked for changing peoples posts under false pretenses. how desperate...


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 21, 2011)

killer b said:


> i'm not sure if the ed makes sure to read each of your posts cheesy - probably best to PM him with your complaint about dastardly fridgemagnet.



nah dem dont care. I definitely hadnt quoted myself though, i had quoted FridgeMagnet. And he blatantly changed it cos i showed him up. Fucking disgraceful.


----------



## killer b (Dec 21, 2011)

are you going to be like this for the whole of christmas?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 21, 2011)

killer b said:


> are you going to be like this for the whole of christmas?



im grand. i reported it to the editor. wouldnt you be pissed off if a moderator sneakily changed what you had posted a reply to, making it look like you had replied to yourself? he has changed it, I remember after i had posted my telling off to fridgey on monday, i checked about ten mins later to see had he responded, and he hadnt. i had quoted HIS snidey remark, which has since miraculously vanished, and has now been altered by some moderator to make it look like i quoted myself. its totally fair game that i am pissed off, and also proves my original point that he should be fired as a moderator.


----------



## killer b (Dec 21, 2011)

i would like you to be fired as a human cannonball.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 21, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> nah dem dont care. I definitely hadnt quoted myself though, i had quoted FridgeMagnet. And he blatantly changed it cos i showed him up. Fucking disgraceful.


No you didn't you drunken idiot. You just quoted the wrong post. I didn't take the piss at the time, it was hardly worth it, but if you're going to make a fuss about it now, why not?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 21, 2011)

"It wasn't me that fell over when I was pissed - the CIA moved the ground to be in front of my face"


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 21, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> No you didn't you drunken idiot. You just quoted the wrong post. I didn't take the piss at the time, it was hardly worth it, but if you're going to make a fuss about it now, why not?


 i quoted your bitchy remark which has since vanished. i remember reading it, and i definitely quoted you.

you have changed it. and some mod you are, accusing people of being drunken idiots when you should know way way better that some posters have problems with drinking. fuck you


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 21, 2011)

im upset and done with this thread. fuck you.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol, my bitchy remarks are all still there. You were incapable of clicking reply on the correct post.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 21, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Lol, my bitchy remarks are all still there. You were incapable of clicking reply on the correct post.



whatever. i think my post was changed and i wasnt stirring shit, i do think it was changed but i dont care really. i have no personal beef with you either, just forget it. i am in too much pain for this shit. on with thread!


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 22, 2011)

come on! embrace the festive spirit!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 22, 2011)

I think that's her main problem. Too much embracing of spirits.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 22, 2011)

sorry cheester, i noticed that you'd quoted yourself the other night and thought 'wtf?!' 
but left it as it was slightly amusing and didn't want my head bitten off

maybe you want to back off and calm down...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 22, 2011)

...and maybe apologise to Fridge and also to editor who wasted time looking into your complaint? It's not as if it's the first time you've had a pop at the mods because you're too drunk to co-ordinate brain and hand.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 22, 2011)

<Wonders whether to have a pop at the mods when next really drunk  >


----------



## revlon (Dec 22, 2011)

made me smile:


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 22, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> come on! embrace the festive spirit!



i told fridgemagnet i harbour no bad feeling towards him and we are friends, move on!!


----------



## malatesta32 (Dec 24, 2011)

meanwhile back on the actual subject of chants - miners 84/5 picket line chants of  'here we go here we go here we go!'


----------



## Deareg (Dec 24, 2011)

Don't know whether this was a chant or a slogan but I loved it, the dup's "save Ulster from sodomy"


----------



## rekil (Dec 24, 2011)

From Mohill's "March Against Jazz". "Down with paganism."

http://www.rte.ie/radio1/doconone/jazz.html


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 24, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> meanwhile back on the actual subject of chants.......



I was rather enjoying CHeesey being bated and performing as usual in return.


----------



## JHE (Dec 24, 2011)

malatesta32 said:


> meanwhile back on the actual subject of chants - miners 84/5 picket line chants of 'here we go here we go here we go!'



I remember it well, but to be honest I always thought it was a bit crap.  In place of any socialist or TU songs, the strikers and their supporters adopted an almost meaningless three-word football chant.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 24, 2011)

Cheesypoof said:


> i told fridgemagnet i harbour no bad feeling towards him and we are friends, move on!!


That's our cheesy, such a magnanimous attitude when in the wrong.   I'm sure that's made Fridgey's Christmas


----------

